# Waste tank blockage-embarrassing or what...........?



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

OK. Just spent a VERY nice weekend away with the kids at the Moreton-In-Marsh Caravan Club site. When leaving this morning, we thought we should empty the half full grey water tank. Got to the emptying point, opened the drain tap......and nothing came out, just a loud gurgle!! This caused endless hilarity to a couple of tuggers nearby, and great embarassment to us, as you may be able to imagine.  
History-we bought our Dethleffs A class last year, and I had to spend a week cleaning the kitchen area of all the grease and fat products-the previous owners must have been lard addicts. We also think that the van had been unused for some time prior to purchase. When I noticed the non-functioning waste water gauge, I got underneath and removed the inspection hatch. The waste gauge prongs were encrusted in solidified fat (As was the rest of the tank.) I cleaned the prongs, which restored the gauge and left me with a pile of dirty solidified white fat.......
I have never felt that the waste drained as it should, even though it drains through a 1.5 inch valve/extension pipe, but this incident is the final straw-got to sort it!
When I got home, I stuck a hosepipe up the extension pipe on full, and it cleared the blockage-lots of lumps of white fat-and the tank drained.
Question-what can I do to clean this tank out properly to prevent this happening again? Unfortunately, the inspection hatch does not give me full access to the tank interior, so I cant clean it all mechanically. I have tried-biological washing powder, waste tank bacteria and various soap products. Is there anything more powerful that I can try?
All advice appreciated........


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

> Question-what can I do to clean this tank out properly to prevent this happening again? Unfortunately, the inspection hatch does not give me full access to the tank interior, so I cant clean it all mechanically. I have tried-biological washing powder, waste tank bacteria and various soap products. Is there anything more powerful that I can try?
> All advice appreciated........


Hi John

We had a similar problem and after discussing it with several people someone recommended Caustic Soda crystals - nothing to lose, gave it a try, lo and behold it worked.

So go get yourself some Soda Crystals from the supermarket, the same as your mother used to use on washday - remember those - use about half a packet to a standard bucket of hot water, tip it down your sink(s) then take your vehicle for a drive - this will ensure the mixture gets sloshed around all the corners of the waste tank, then just drain it down in the normal way - be warned, it might be a bit smelly, all that gunge coming out after who knows how long.

Repeat at fairly regular intervals to prevent further build up - mine gets done roughly every 3 months.

Keith S


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI John, 

We have had this problem with a couple of vans that we have had and found the best thing that shifts grease from the tank to be soda crystals. Pour a bag full in and loads of hot water, take van for a run round a few roundabouts, then empty. Once you have got it all out, we found that the Bio Magic that is used for toilets kept the tanks free from the build up afterwards.

O snap Keith Sprokit :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

Waleem said:


> OK. Just spent a VERY nice weekend away with the kids at the Moreton-In-Marsh Caravan Club site. When leaving this morning, we thought we should empty the half full grey water tank. Got to the emptying point, opened the drain tap......and nothing came out, just a loud gurgle!! This caused endless hilarity to a couple of tuggers nearby, and great embarassment to us, as you may be able to imagine.
> History-we bought our Dethleffs A class last year, and I had to spend a week cleaning the kitchen area of all the grease and fat products-the previous owners must have been lard addicts. We also think that the van had been unused for some time prior to purchase. When I noticed the non-functioning waste water gauge, I got underneath and removed the inspection hatch. The waste gauge prongs were encrusted in solidified fat (As was the rest of the tank.) I cleaned the prongs, which restored the gauge and left me with a pile of dirty solidified white fat.......
> I have never felt that the waste drained as it should, even though it drains through a 1.5 inch valve/extension pipe, but this incident is the final straw-got to sort it!
> When I got home, I stuck a hosepipe up the extension pipe on full, and it cleared the blockage-lots of lumps of white fat-and the tank drained.
> ...


Hot water? Hot enough to liquify the fat then just dump the whole tank.


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Tried hot water-not enough, I'm afraid !
So guys, are we talking caustic soda, or washing soda here. (I think they are often confused.) As soon as I know, I will give it a try!!
So it doesnt need to be in there long then? Put in, drive for a few mins and drain?
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi John 

Soda crystals about 60p from Asda what you use for washing and also for wiping down paintwork. :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Blockage*

Hi

I was told (forgot by whom) to tip cheap lemonade down the sink now and again. Might be OK as a prevention but as a cure - I doubt it.

You could also try to fill the waste tank with very hot water and try to get some dish washer tablets in there.

Russell


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

What about the ice cube trick?

Empty tank, puts lots of ice cubes in, drive to your next site then empty. The theory is the ice cubes break everything up and leave you with a congealed mess.

Never tried it so not sure how good it is.

Regards

Chris


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

I've heard of using and have used washing soda which works for me. I don't think I'd like to use caustic soda though as it's something that burns isn't it? Washing soda cleans by softening the 'gunge' I think.

Again, I'm no expert but certainly wouldn't use caustic, don't think it would do the gauge rods much good.

bill


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

Sorry John

Shouldn't have mentioned Caustic - just what my mother used to call them - should have been Soda (or washing soda) crystals - as mentioned by LadyJ you can get them fairly cheaply from your local supermarket (Asda 60p a bag)

Have fun.

Keith S


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Coke works wonders. Tip a couple of litres of coke down your drains, leave for a little while and then go for a drive.

Strips everything it touches! 8O


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

bio magic claim that their product breaks down fat oil and grease. Have not yet used this stuff but took delivery the other day in readiness for the coming season
Hope this attempt at a link works
http://www.biomagicuk.com

Noel


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks all for your suggestions. Just off to give them a try.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Waleem - best of luck with the washing soda technique.

What I'm really worried about is how it got there in the first place :? If your previous owners used that amount of lard, I would do a careful check of the suspension before I went too far :wink: 

Sue


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Sue
With the amount of stuff in the tank, I think one of the previous owners might still be in there...................
8O


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

Our problem was a "niff" coming up from the waste tank. We clean off plates and pans before washing up but still got the "niff", particularly when in Spain. Washing soda did not seem to appear on the shelves, but a cheap vinegar (37c from Aldi) tipped down all the drains (kitchen, WHB and shower) did the trick, particularly when on the move. We now keep 2 or 3 bottles in stock as a matter of course. I suspect it also helps to keep the fat which we haven't managed to wipe off under control.


----------



## 95996 (Aug 12, 2005)

Give Sue or Rick at BioSystems a ring (01228 522255) ~ they have all sorts of environmentally friendly products to deal with this sort of problem. They are very friendly and will always do their best to help you out.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

And of course dont forget that fat and grease will solidify much faster in cold weather..I had to remove my grey water tank last summer for a really good clean out as it was really whiffy.


----------

